# اجمل البرامج الكميائية ...................mziya



## hs_chimie (30 يناير 2010)

- أقدم لكم اليوم برنامج ارهقنى البحث عن شبيهة و هو برنامج يقوم برسم الرموز الكيميائية المعقدة مثل حلقات البنزين و الروابط ( أمامية - خلفية) و الأسهم فى المعادلات و غيرها

ودى صور للبرنامج
http://www.acdlabs.com/download/images/namefree1.png




http://www.acdlabs.com/download/images/namefree2.png



للتحميل
http://www.acdlabs.com/download/ (http://www.acdlabs.com/download/)














2- 
برنامج MestReC لرسم وتحليل NMR Spectra





MestReC[1].4.9.9.9

http://www.hulinks.co.jp/software/cs/images/mestrec.png



لأصحاب البحوث العلمية المتقدمة ،،، للأكاديميين والباحثين العلميين ،،، هذا برنامج رسم وتحليل وتفسير أطياف الرنين المغناطيسي NMR وهو برنامج غني فعلا ومهم للباحثين يأتي مع حزمة chemoffice لكنه هنا في ملف تحميل منفصل

http://www.lightwave-scientific.com/images/MNovaArchitecture.jpg

حجم البرنامج : 11 ميجابايت
كلمة المرور لفك الملف المضغوط:
www.dl4all.com (http://www.dl4all.com/)
طريقة التحميل من الموقع
http://www.bytocom.com/vb/uploader.php?do=get&id=1286
يجب إدخال الحروف الموجودة على اليمين داخل الصندوق المشار اليه بالسهم كما يلي ثم بعدها الضغط على زر التحميل download
http://www.bytocom.com/vb/uploader.php?do=get&id=1287
ستظهر نافذة الحفظ اختر حفظ او save
http://www.bytocom.com/vb/uploader.php?do=get&id=1288
طريقة تسجيل البرنامج:
اذهب إلى قائمة ملف file ثم اختر ادخال كود التسجيل enter registration code ستظهر لك نافذة ألصق فيها بيانات التسجيل التي في الملف النصي المرافق لملف البرنامج
http://www.bytocom.com/vb/uploader.php?do=get&id=1366
رابط آخر للبرنامج على الرابيدشير
http://rapidshare.com/files/14987109..._V.4.9.9.9.rar (http://rapidshare.com/files/149871099/MestReC_V.4.9.9.9.rar)
وهذا رابط آخر لنسخة بورتابل Portable Mestrec 4.9.9.9 .7z
http://rapidshare.com/files/17875984...ReC_4.9.9.9.7 (http://rapidshare.com/files/17875984...ReC_4.9.9.9.7)








3----- 


Microsoft Math برنامج حل مسائل الرياضيات والفيزياء
البرنامج يتعامل مع معظم حقول الرياضيات مثل " الجبر الخطي - الجبر العادي - التفاضل و التكامل - الإحصاء - المعادلات العادية - الدوال المثلثية ..الخ "
يتميز أيضا البرنامج بإمكانية رسم الدوال بيانيا و كذلك رسمها كدوال ثلاثية الأبعاد ..
يحتوي أيضا البرنامج على محول للوحدات الفيزيائية و الرياضية "الطاقة - الوزن - الزمن - الحجم ...الخ "
http://cimg2.163.com/catchpic/5/5A/5A8342AD61FE1C5F77925002E971F1A0.jpg
حتى يعمل البرنامج بشكل جيد يجب عليك تنزيل الحزمة الثانية من برنامج Microsoft.Net Framework وهو برنامج مهم لتشغيل كثير من البرامج الحديثة ..




http://protection.servshare.com/fx.972.php (http://protection.servshare.com/fx.972.php)



4- صانع الخلايا الجلفانية 





Build virtual Electrochemical Cells 
برنامج مفيد جداً لدراسة الخلايا الكهروكيميائية ، حجمه 1.2 ميجابايت ، سهل الاستخدام ولكنه يحتاج إى محاولات بسيطة في البداية .
واجهة البرنامج الرئيسية
http://chemware.co.nz/ecpro.gif
وهذا رابط التحميل


http://www.bytocom.com/vb/showthread...727#post188727 (http://www.bytocom.com/vb/showthread...727#post188727)



5- برنامج لكتابة الصيغ ورسم الأجهزة الكيميائية . برنامج لكتابة الصيغ ورسم الأجهزة الكيميائية . البرنامج من موقع http://www.acdlabs.com (http://www.acdlabs.com/)

وهو برنامج لكتابة الصيغ البنائية للمركبات الكيميائية بالإضافة إلى رسم الأجهزة والأدوات الكيميائية .
البرنامج حجمه 7.8 ميجابايت ويتحمل في قرابة 45 دقيقة باستخدام مودم روبتكس56 k
صورة واجهة رسم الصيغ في البرنامج
http://www.acdlabs.com/products/chem...es/sketch2.gif (http://www.acdlabs.com/products/chem_dsn_lab/chemsketch/images/sketch2.gif)
صورة واجهة رسم الأجهزة في البرنامج
http://www.acdlabs.com/products/chem...es/sketch3.gif (http://www.acdlabs.com/products/chem_dsn_lab/chemsketch/images/sketch3.gif)
لتحميل البرنامج ادخل على صفحة التسجيل التالية لتسجيل معلوماتك :
http://www.acdlabs.com/servlets/User...ction=download (http://www.acdlabs.com/servlets/User?pr=chsk50&retdoc=/servlets/UserAuth&action=download)
http://www.bytocom.com/uv/acd1.jpg
بعد الانتهاء من التسجيل لا تنسى الضغط على الزر الموجود اسفل الصفحة Submit Form
ثم اذهب للصفحة الرئيسية بالضغط على الرابط التالي :
http://www.acdlabs.com/ (http://www.acdlabs.com/)
واضغط على صفحة التحميل
http://www.bytocom.com/uv/acd2.jpg
ستدخل على صفحة اختار منها البرنامج كما هو موضح بالصورة التالية :
http://www.bytocom.com/uv/acd3.jpg
ستفتح لك نافذة اختار حفظ ليتم حفظ البرنامج في جهازك وبعد انتهاء التحميل قم بتثبيت البرنامج في جهازك












6--أقوى برنامج للتحويل بين القياسات رأيته حتى الآن والله أكثر من رائع





برنامج رهيب فيه 95 بالمئة من وحدات القياس في العالم , من كثافة وحجم وطاقة وطول وتراكيز وغيرها الكثير والكثير على كل ما بطول عليكم
ادخل وشوف هاد الرابط
http://file12.9q9q.net/Download/8987...Setup.EXE.html (http://file12.9q9q.net/Download/8987...Setup.EXE.html)














7------برنامج لعرض التركيب البلوري للمواد




اسم البرنامج Crystalline Solids برنامج يعرض التركيب البلوري لعدد من العناصر والمركبات الكيميائية بطريقة ظريفة وممتعة في الابعاد الثلاثة وبشكل صور متحركة .
حجم البرنامج اميجابايت وبعد التحميل تحتاج للتثبيت كالعادة .
رابط التحميل (http://www.molsci.ucla.edu/downloads/solids/setup.exe)
http://www.molsci.ucla.edu/downloads/solids/setup.exe



وهذا رابط لنفس البرنامج بلغة الجافا (http://www.nslc.ucla.edu/molsci_ins..._instr/applets/crystalline_solids/solids.html

صوره للبرنامج












http://dlo3h72.topcities.com/crystal.gif










8---- أروع برنامج لحساب قوانين الغازات http://www.bytocom.com/vb/images/smilies/thumbs_up.gifبرنامج سهل وبسيط وخفيف بس والله راااااااااائع وممتاز





http://file12.9q9q.net/Download/19625519/I_GAS.exe.html








9---------برنامج Isis الرائع 


هذا برنامج ISIS الرائع يحتوي العديد من المزايا ، جرب ولا تنسونا من صالح دعاكم 
صفحة التحميل : http://www.mdli.com/downloads/downloadable/index.jsp (http://www.mdli.com/downloads/downloadable/index.jsp)
البرنامج بحاجة للتسجيل في الموقع قبل التحميل





__________________
10------برنامج التمساح للتجارب الكيميائية 
يتميز هذا البرنامج بسهولته وظرافته التى تغريك لاستكشافه.....
توجد لديك في واجهة البرنامج الكثير من المواد الكيميائية التى تحتاجها لاجراء التفاعلات....الاحماض والفلزات واللافزات ...والاملاح والاكاسيد والكواشف.هذا طبعا بالاضافة الى الزجاجيات و حنفية ماء ولهب بنزن !
حاولت ادراج صور للبرنامج ولكن محاولتي بات بالفشل .
اسم البرنامج..........Crocodile Chemistry

ممكن تحصل على البرنامج من موقعه وهو نسخه تجريبيه لمدة 30 يوم 
ومعه برامج جيده اخرى في الفيزياء والرياضيات

http://www.crocodile-clips.com/m6_1.htm (http://www.crocodile-clips.com/m6_1.htm)




11--------برنامج رائع في تحضير المحاليل الكميائية preparation of the chemical solution 


اتقبلوا مني هذا البرنامج الرائع في تحضير المحاليل الكميائية سواء كانت في الحالة الصلبة ا و الحالة السائلة ما عليك الا ادخال البينات المحلول الام كا الكثافة و نسبة النقاوة و تركيز و الحجم المراد تحضيره و البرنامج يعطيك الكتلة او الحجم الذي يجب اخده 
نرجو ان ينال اعجابكم 



http--www.sendspace.com-file-br0z3i





12--------FX Chem 2 يمكنك من ادخال المعادلات الكيميائية على الوورد 


وكما هومكتوب في موقع البرنامج فأن FX Chem يجعل طباعة معادلات كيميائية تقريبا بسهولة طباعة اسمك. 

وهناك الكثير من المميزات
للتحميل
ftp://www.efofex.com/fxc200.exe

وللاستزادة هذا موقع البرنامج الي ممكن تحملة منه ايضا
http://www.efofex.com/fxchem2.shtml
مولد الارقام او السيريل نمبر في المرفقات اكتب اسمك وراح يعملك سيريل نمبر خاص فيك
او استخدم هذه المعلومات للتسجيل
NAME..: NiTROUS
SERIAL: 36005644439152821355
TY






13---------برنامج لحل جميع مسائل قوانين الغازات 



البرنامج للمساعدة في حل جميع قوانين الغازات 
ويحتوي على
- معادلة الغاز المثالي
- القانون العام للغازات
-حساب كثافة الغاز
- قانون جراهام للانتشار
- تحويل الضغط
-تحويل درجة الحرارة
-العلاقة بين الكتلة وعدد المولات
- حساب الكسر الجزيئي
- حساب الضغط الجزئي
للتحميل


http://www.bytocom.com/vb/uploader.php?do=get&id=476 (http://www.bytocom.com/vb/uploader.php?do=get&id=476)




14--أربعة برامج كيميائية في واحد .. وبطريقة هائلة . 

تراكيب لويس
الأشكال الهندسية للجزيئات التساهمية
التهجين
التركيب البلوري للمركبات الأيونية
تصوروا كل هذه الموضوعات في برنامج واحد وبطريقة عرض في الأبعاد الثلاثة .
حقيقةً قبل سنوات معدودة لم نكن نحلم ببرنامج كهذا بين ايدينا .
تفضلوا للتحميل (http://www.cem.msu.edu/~gencem/demo/PFCDEMO.ZIP)




http://www.cem.msu.edu/~gencem/demo/PFCDEMO.ZIP (http://www.cem.msu.edu/~gencem/demo/PFCDEMO.ZIP)



15---برنامج لرسم المركبات العضوية في الابعاد الثلاثة ..

برنامج لرسم المركبات العضوية في الابعاد الثلاثة
للعلم
حملت البرنامج ويعمل علي نظام اسئلة بجوار السؤال العرضفي الابعاد الثلاثة
خطير مرررررررررة
الرابط
http://www.molsci.ucla.edu/downloads...ions/setup.exe






16-------برنامج مالوش حل ......اعداد الكم والاروبتالات .. أسرعوا للتحميل 

قبل الحديث عن البرنامج أنا جربته علي الجهاز الشخصي فهو يعرض أعداد الكم بالتفصيل
معحركات دورانية لكل اوربتال
وطرق متعددة للعرض
ومعلومات ايضا عن كل نوع


http://www.download.com/Quantum-Atomica/3000-2054-10146566.html?tag=lst-0-21 (http://www.download.com/Quantum-Atomica/3000-2054-10146566.html?tag=lst-0-21)





17--------برنامج Angles في الابعاد الثلاثة

برنامج كيميائي ظريف يعرض جزيئات لمركبات كيميائية متحركة وفي نفس الوقت يسأل سؤال ويعرض أربعة اجابات وكل اللي عليك اختيار الجواب الصحيح وراح يبين لك جوابك صح ولا خطأ ثم ينتقل لجزيء ثاني وفي النهاية يعطيك احصائية بعدد الاجوبة الصحيحة والاجوبة الخاطئة . البرنامج اسمه 3DAngles وحجمه 862 كيلوبايت
بعد تحميل البرنامج تحتاج الى تثبيته بالجهاز .
وصلة التحميل
تفضلوا .......
http://www.molsci.ucla.edu/downloads/3dangles/setup.exe (http://www.molsci.ucla.edu/downloads/3dangles/setup.exe)
صوره للبرنامج








18-----------ألة حاسبة مع مجموعة برامج كيميائية ..


ألة حاسبة مع مجموعة برامج كيميائية جيّدة ..
تحضير محاليل ذات تركيز معين ..
تحويل الوحدات ..
ثوابت وقيم فيزيائية وكيميائية ..
وغيره .. وغيره
للتحميل http://www.ktf-split.hr/~eni/toys/full_ca24.zip (http://www.ktf-split.hr/~eni/toys/full_ca24.zip)







19 ---------أختر ما شئت من برامج للكيمياء ... من هذا الموقع 


http://www.itchiavari.org/chimica/links/links3.html (http://www.itchiavari.org/chimica/links/links3.html


----------



## محمد 977 (23 مايو 2010)

*مشكووووووو من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووو من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (24 مايو 2010)

الاخ العزيز
البرامج جداً ممتاز وشكراً على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## للحزن دمعه (1 فبراير 2011)

شكراً على هذه الجهود النيرة


----------



## safa aldin (19 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## safa aldin (1 مايو 2011)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## مهندس العشوائية (6 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جدا وماقصرت


----------

